# Corner Weights



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

RWD corner weights (checked two RWD cars - within pounds of each other - one at 4K, other at 12K miles):
892 962
1041 976
Total - 3871 Lbs

Left  1933 49.9%
Front 1854 47.9%
Rear 2017 52.1%


Dual-Motor (NOT Perf model) with 225 miles on clock:
1004 1053
1029 976
Total 4062 Lbs

Left 2032 50.0%
Front 2056 50.6%
Rear 2005 49.4%

Removed the aero hubcaps and total weight went down to 4060 Lbs.

I will update this post when I get a Mdl3 Perf on the scales.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Directly from Tesla:


----------



## Scuffers (Jun 8, 2017)

Interesting...

do official kerb weights include a driver or something?


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Official curb weight ("kerb weight" in the proper Queens English) is just the vehicle - no luggage, no driver/passenger. All fluids filled. As the vehicle would weight when parked. As delivered, new - with spare tyre (if equipped), charging adapters (if equipped), floor mats, etc.

GVWR is the total MAXIMUM weight the vehicle is rated to be/tolerate, including passengers, luggage, packages, beer coolers, etc.


----------



## Scuffers (Jun 8, 2017)

OK, just trying to account the ~65lb discrepancy


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

Scuffers said:


> OK, just trying to account the ~65lb discrepancy


 I would say Tesla is rather optimistic in their published curb weight for RWD models in that chart. I weighed two Mdl3 and they were within 3 Lbs total of each other. ~65Lbs HEAVIER than shown in the published chart.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

AWD corner balance weight looks good.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> AWD corner balance weight looks good.


 Just the approx 180 Lbs for the front motor to the front axle. Surprising how close to 50% it was on each axle/side..


----------



## PNWmisty (Aug 19, 2017)

Karl Sun said:


> I would say Tesla is rather optimistic in their published curb weight for RWD models in that chart. I weighed two Mdl3 and they were within 3 Lbs total of each other. ~65Lbs HEAVIER than shown in the published chart.


Agreed. And based on weights I've seen posted online by someone who actually weighed a few Model 3's, the difference between AWD LR and RWD LR is closer to 225 lbs, not 267 lbs.


----------



## beastmode13 (Aug 12, 2018)

Karl Sun said:


> Just the approx 180 Lbs for the front motor to the front axle. Surprising how close to 50% it was on each axle/side..


LF + RR is 102lbs lighter than RF + LR. I suspect with a driver in the car this should even out a bit.


----------



## Karl Sun (Sep 19, 2018)

beastmode13 said:


> LF + RR is 102lbs lighter than RF + LR. I suspect with a driver in the car this should even out a bit.


 That's what we call "Rear Bite". The scales calculate that amount automagically.


----------



## Oyster Bait (Sep 15, 2018)

Has anyone found the corner weights for the standard range model? I'm curious how the battery cells populate the battery tray.


----------

